# Rock River 1911



## Totentanz (Feb 22, 2012)

Happened to see this pop up on their page...
http://rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=559

I know their rifles have a good rep (and I've been pretty happy with mine), but handguns?  And of all the companies that might fire off a polymer 1911, I would not have expected the name to be RRA...


----------



## Boon (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty interesting.  I love their rifles.  Hopefully their pistols live up to their reputation.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2012)

Shooting Times gave it a decent review...  but the price is a bit high for me to even take it for a test fire...  right up there with a Les Baer.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rock River put out some shit hot NM 1911's back in the day, I have two in the safe right now. They quite building 1911's when the AR15 craze hit, and more than a few have been waiting on them to get back to building pistols.

I think the polymer will do well, a lot of 1911 guys end up carrying other pistols for two main reasons, capacity and weight. Cut the weight and thats have the problem, now if they could just make a double stack thats worth a shit and under $800 and they would own the market.


----------



## Grey (Feb 23, 2012)

You guys should make a visit sometime, we have great companies around here that make amazing stuff.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 23, 2012)

Always heard good things about Rock River.


----------

